# Haunt Newb Is Excited to Be Here



## epicreef (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi! I'm a newb from Az and I LOVE this site! I've always been interested in haunts but I assumed making life size props and such was best reserved for the pros - after spending some time looking thru this site and your user sites, I cannot wait to start!! My husband and I already have some large pumpkin forms drying in the garage, and we're deciding which corpsing method to start on (feel free to suggest your preferred beginner corpsing method). Anyways, I look forward to getting elbows deep into some really nasty scarecrows and skelly props!! You guys have totally inspired me!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, epi!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

The fresher the corpse the better I always say....


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, epi - we are glad you are here!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings haunter


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings epicreef! I have been haunting several years and just corpsed my first skelly this year. I was afraid I'd ruin it. It turned out great, I wish I'd done it years ago. Glad to hear you're jumping right in.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome, to the haunt dont rush your props and they'll come out fine have fum and may all your nightmares come true


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, and you can stop calling it a garage now, it's the prop room, lol.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome, glad you're here. This is the place to "pick a lot of brains"!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Epic.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and have fun creating your 1st props. Beware, with the creation of the 1st prop you are hooked for life


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------

